# White Pine Beetle



## logbutcher (Sep 24, 2011)

When this 60a Downeast woodlot was bought in the 90's it was a bony thicket of "doghair" spruces and fir with mixed Red Maple, Paper Birch and rare Brown and Green Ash, White Pine and Red Oak, and a small 'orchard' of Keeper Apple trees. Close to 100 White Pine seedlings (pirated) were planted after a 40% pro harvest in 1999. About 1/3 of the now 10 year pines' tops are Pine Beetle destroyed. I've been breaking off the infested tops down to the old growth. We harvest 6-8 cords of Maple and Birch for firewood each year.

Solutions ? We don't want to spray (Forester recommended) , or remove the infected trees completely (also Forester recommended). Ideas ? Let it go and hope that the remaining pines will not be affected ?

Thanks.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know much about the white pine beetle or Maine, but I have lots of experience with the many kinds of bark beetles and engraver we have here in the San Bernadino mountains, So. Calif. 
The only thing you can do is remove trees with active beetle populations. Most beetles go throu several life cycles a year and will travel to other nearby trees. Cut them down then spray em or cover in plastic, or even dice up and scatter them. They can smell a stressed tree so any thing to keep the trees vigorous(water, thinning, etc.)will help them be beetle free.
Realistically, it hard to spray a living tree for beetles, it has to be timed just right, and you would have to spray the tops of the trees, Who does that? First rain and the spay isn't effective any more.
Know what beetle is doing the damage. I see lots of Trees survive with only a dead top caused by Ibs who like the tender tops
Most bark beetles don't fly well and follow the prevailing winds, good to keep in mind when thinning and harvesting pines. We use to top pines that had Ibs, you still see them around the mountains. Many times there are more then one kind of beetle attacking the trees.
US forestry in your area will give you a lot of good sound advice if you seek it out. Beastmaster


----------



## PJM (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you're asking about the _white pine weevil_ (WPW), not beetle. The WPW attacks and kills the terminal shoots of young white pines. Affected trees usually have a characteristic crooked or forked stem due to one of the lateral branches becoming the new terminal shoot. If you're only talking about 100 trees on 60 acres of land, I would not be too concerned. In areas known to be at risk from WPW, white pine should be managed in high densities under an existing overstory until they are about 20 feet tall. Corrective pruning of infested terminals should occur in mid-July to mid-August, before the adult weevils emerge. Pruned terminals should be desroyed.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 4, 2011)

PJM said:


> I think you're asking about the _white pine weevil_ (WPW), not beetle. The WPW attacks and kills the terminal shoots of young white pines. Affected trees usually have a characteristic crooked or forked stem due to one of the lateral branches becoming the new terminal shoot. If you're only talking about 100 trees on 60 acres of land, I would not be too concerned. In areas known to be at risk from WPW, white pine should be managed in high densities under an existing overstory until they are about 20 feet tall. Corrective pruning of infested terminals should occur in mid-July to mid-August, before the adult weevils emerge. Pruned terminals should be desroyed.



Will do. Exactly what we needed. Thanks for the info and correct name. 

Well done.:msp_thumbsup:

One ? : too late now to remove the infected terminal growth now ? Thanks.


----------



## PJM (Oct 5, 2011)

I would be a little concerned about pruning out the terminals right now. The concern would be that this would stimulate a flush of new growth which will not have enbough time to harden off before the cold weather hits you. Wait until winter fully kicks in or spring.


----------



## hardpan (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you find any systemic insecticides effective against pine borers? I planted about 60 white pine and red pine on a 14'x14' pattern in 1988. Now with 10"-12" diameter trunks I watch these beautiful trees die one at a time. I've tried Ace caps and Imidacloprid (spelling?) and I think I have slowed the assault some but I cut down 4 more last week and little doubt I will eventually lose them all. I once identified the insect as Zimmerman Pine Moth Beetle but the latest also has the appearance of schredded wood beneath the bark. I have lost 15-20 trees so far and I've been told these pines were a poor choice from the beginning as the typical ground around here is 6-8" of topsoil then a few feet of hardpan clay then rock and these particular pines have extreme difficulty penetrating with their root system so the roots stay shallow, the tree weakens, and becomes easy prey for insects. Are their other pines that can manage the clay, resist the insects better, and fit my climate? I want something green all winter. Eastern Red Cedar does well here until an ice storm lays them over. Spruce? Holly? Suggestions? I would like to save what I have but I am looking for alternatives also.

Thanks in advance.


----------

